# Gestion bibliothèque iTunes...



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Je cherche une facon de conserver ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon NAS, le problème est qu'à chaque fois que je lance itunes ailleurs que chez moi, il recrée une bibliothèque sur mon mac et ensuite ca fout le bazard dans mes fichiers...

Une facon simple et efficace de gérer ca ??? :-(


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2010)

bonjour

et quel est le rapport avec Apple TV?

il y a une section entiere itunesque

table d'orientation des  forums macg


----------

